# Epson Workforce printer 7010 blinking led lights



## thephotofather1 (Feb 4, 2015)

can anyone help i have a epsom WF 7010 worked great i put new ink in and noe I'm getting blinking lights all over the panel and printer won't do anything can anyone help?


----------



## Doug78 (May 8, 2014)

Which lights are blinking exactly? Could be a few different things.


----------



## thephotofather1 (Feb 4, 2015)

All of them the ink ones,ethernet the green on a and the paper one. i just purchased a new continues feed sublimation kit for it. but before i put it in i was going to print some photos of a wedding i shot so i went to do an auto clean and nothing happened the lights were just blinking. before i did that i prithee off like 50 sheets


----------

